# Sienna is seeking a new home



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Really reluctantly, I have had to accept that Sienna is never going to settle with my existing cat, and that she needs to find a home that she can have all to herself without other cats to share with. She is a genuinely gorgeous girl, with very winning ways, and I am devastated that things aren't manageable for her here.





















Sienna is an energetic, playful and inquisitive young cat aged approx 2 yrs old, who loves human company. She had a difficult start in life, having kittens at a very young age and ending up in rescue. She settled into her new home quickly with me but is repeatedly chasing my older cat from the house. She is neutered, microchipped, vaccinated, flea treated and wormed, and completely healthy.

Her behaviour towards humans is extremely gentle: even when very excited by play she has never scratched me or caught me with a claw. Her favourite toys are feather wands and dangler toys, and she leaps around the room chasing these with evident joy, purring all the time. She amuses herself for some time chasing a toy mouse down the stairs, "killing" it, then carrying it in her mouth back to the top of the stairs to start again.

Sienna is not particularly a lap cat, but this appears to be more because there are too many other exciting things to do than because she is fearful or dislikes human contact - she does however like to snuggle up in bed during the night. She follows me from room to room, and wants to be involved in whatever I'm doing.

Sienna has begun to explore the outside world, making short trips out through the catflap when I'm home and can observe her. Whilst she enjoys this, she generally returns home quite quickly, so I think she could easily adapt to being an indoor cat again if needed.

In my opinion she would suit a home with children, due to her gentle nature and love of play, but I'm sure she could also be a loving companion to a single person or couple without children.

Sienna is being rehomed with the help of the Ashmore Rescue Centre who originally rescued her, so if you're interested in finding out more about her please contact me or CatsGalore. She is currently in Nottingham with me, but I'm happy to travel to get her to her perfect forever home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry it hasn't worked out with Sienna and hoping she finds her perfect home soon.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh beautiful Siennnaaa xxxxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Did the lady who lives by you Flev decide to have Sienna?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Apologies - got to stop reading PF from my phone -keep accidentally quoting people.


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

cats galore said:


> Did the lady who lives by you Flev decide to have Sienna?


Unfortunately not, she decided she wasn't ready yet to take on a cat. One of my work colleagues is considering coming to meet her, but may want an older cat as she's out a lot during the day.


----------



## sarahbol (May 24, 2014)

Sienna's photo was bought to a work meeting on Thursday and I fell in love with her. I recently lost my cat and having had her for 17yrs I am missing having my furry friend. The only obstacle I have is convincing my husband who is set against having another cat. I am working on him at the moment and hoping he will come round. If I wanted to visit Sienna whereabouts in Nottingham are you?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sarahbol said:


> Sienna's photo was bought to a work meeting on Thursday and I fell in love with her. I recently lost my cat and having had her for 17yrs I am missing having my furry friend. The only obstacle I have is convincing my husband who is set against having another cat. I am working on him at the moment and hoping he will come round. If I wanted to visit Sienna whereabouts in Nottingham are you?


I'll message Flev for you and she will contact you as soon as she can


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww only just seeing this ,so sorry its not worked out as i know how much you love her and wanted it to work , she looks so healthy and i must say from what you have said our susie has defo taken after her mum too in looks and temperament , just beautiful,gentle,kind and love love loves to play  ,and im sure the purrfect home will come along soon xxx,


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

sarahbol said:


> Sienna's photo was bought to a work meeting on Thursday and I fell in love with her. I recently lost my cat and having had her for 17yrs I am missing having my furry friend. The only obstacle I have is convincing my husband who is set against having another cat. I am working on him at the moment and hoping he will come round. If I wanted to visit Sienna whereabouts in Nottingham are you?


Hi, I'm in Beeston - if getting to me is a problem I'm sure I could help. I'm away until Monday afternoon but then in most evenings next week. To be honest Sienna is such a charming girl that she would quite possibly help change your husband's mind.

(Sorry if I've got this wrong, but was it Julianne who shared the photo with you? If so, you might like to know that Sienna is the mum of Beth's kittens.)


----------



## sarahbol (May 24, 2014)

Hi, yes it was Julienne who shared the photo with me. I can drive over to Beeston as transports not a problem. Just need to persuade my husband to come with me. I have your work mobile number so will drop you a message to arrange a visit soon x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

flev said:


> Hi, I'm in Beeston - if getting to me is a problem I'm sure I could help. I'm away until Monday afternoon but then in most evenings next week. To be honest Sienna is such a charming girl that she would quite possibly help change your husband's mind.
> 
> (Sorry if I've got this wrong, but was it Julianne who shared the photo with you? If so, you might like to know that Sienna is the mum of Beth's kittens.)


Sienna is Susiesunshines mum too , Susie is adorrrrrable very loving and a right chatterbox she chirrups all day long i dont think she knows how to meiowww lol, best wishes for a lovely visit xx


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

sarahbol said:


> Hi, yes it was Julienne who shared the photo with me. I can drive over to Beeston as transports not a problem. Just need to persuade my husband to come with me. I have your work mobile number so will drop you a message to arrange a visit soon x


Fantastic, I'll keep my fingers crossed for your discussions with him. Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Sarah, are you still considering Sienna, or is your husband proving un-persuadable?


----------



## sarahbol (May 24, 2014)

:sad::sad:Hi, sorry for the delay in replying. I have tried my best to persuade my husband however I have not been able to change his mind. We are a very busy family with two boys who are very sporty so we are out quite alot. With tournaments and holidays coming up I worry about a new cat going to a cattery. Having said that I am, and always will, be a cat lover and I miss spending time with a cat and having snuggles. Maybe as an interim solution I should help out at a rescue centre to give some love to some cats that are missing this human contact. I really hope you find a loving home for Sienna as she looks and sounds adorable. I'm sorry I am not able to offer Sienna a home at this time.


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi, just updating to say that Sienna has a new home and will be moving in on Friday evening. She interviewed her new slaves on Saturday, and was pleased to discover that they understand the proper wielding of a feather stick for perfect playtime, and therefore seem eminently trainable 

I'm really sad to see her move on, but know she will have an amazing life, and be much happier as queen of her new domain with no other cats to interfere.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yeay , great news , i know you will be sad but you gave it your all and it takes a brave and caring person sometimes to do the right thing for their pets ,best wishes in your new home Sienna xxx, it would be so lovely to get some updates flev if you keep in touch with new slave xxx


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> yeay , great news , i know you will be sad but you gave it your all and it takes a brave and caring person sometimes to do the right thing for their pets ,best wishes in your new home Sienna xxx, it would be so lovely to get some updates flev if you keep in touch with new slave xxx


Thanks for being so kind about it, I don't feel brave or caring right now, but am trying to focus on this being good for her. I've just been out in the garden taking some photos and video of her, and have realised I have no photos of us together at all - and if I asked a friend to try and take some I'm not sure I could manage it without crying right now. I'm terrible at goodbyes... 
:crying:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

flev said:


> Thanks for being so kind about it, I don't feel brave or caring right now, but am trying to focus on this being good for her. I've just been out in the garden taking some photos and video of her, and have realised I have no photos of us together at all - and if I asked a friend to try and take some I'm not sure I could manage it without crying right now. I'm terrible at goodbyes...
> :crying:


Oh Jacqui, i'm so sorry it's come to this as i know how much you love her. You fell in love as soon as you saw her photograph on here. Like MM said though, you are doing the bravest and kindest thing for Sienna and Timothy. I know you will be hurting for some time to come but Sienna will be very happy and you and Timothy will be able to relax again. You did everything you could to help her, but sadly it appears she needs to be by herself - she seems to want all that love for herself now after her previous life. Just remember you gave her a fantastic life while she was with you, and you've given her the best she could hope for by letting her move on. You are really brave, and i thank you for everything you have done for such a special girl xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

flev said:


> Thanks for being so kind about it, I don't feel brave or caring right now, but am trying to focus on this being good for her. I've just been out in the garden taking some photos and video of her, and have realised I have no photos of us together at all - and if I asked a friend to try and take some I'm not sure I could manage it without crying right now. I'm terrible at goodbyes...
> :crying:


big hugs hunny xxx you gonna have to mke do with some selfies , they will make you giggle as well xxx take care of you xxx


----------

